
NCC: 64-bit C compiler (and preprocessor, assembler, linker, etc.) for AMD64 - ingve
https://github.com/gnuless/ncc#readme
======
slededit
Don't be confused by "C" compiler. This is a K&R C compiler that can compile
legacy programs from the 70s on x64 machines. Great for software archeology.

This serves a completely different purpose than GCC or CLang.

------
scruffyherder
> BSD/64 (my port of pre-Reno 4.3BSD to Intel/AMD 64-bit desktops).

This is the interesting part here, a 64bit port of 4.3BSD!

------
Koshkin
To get a feel for the language, take a look at the source code (which is,
naturally, written in K&R C). The compile times must be amazing - it would
probably take something like a couple of seconds to rebuild the entire
compiler using itself.

------
vectorEQ
looks sweet, very nice project and example on how to implement some compiler
architecture parts. awsome to go through the sources a bit and look how it
works. thanks!

------
akmittal
Not to be confused with
[https://github.com/zeit/ncc](https://github.com/zeit/ncc)

------
brian_herman__
Awesome work!

